# Gift for a Teen Girl?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm starting to plan my Christmas and birthday presents and need some help. I'm hung up on what to make for my niece, she is middle school age. Her birthday is in December and then I've got to figure out Christmas for her too. I'm thinking of making her a scarf with matching wrist warmers for one of the gitfts. I don't think she would wear a hat, being that age I don't think she would want to mess up her hair.  

I've been searching for 2 days and maybe I've just looked too much because I'm not sure what to do. I made one of these today, but it's pretty bulky when you get it done. Mine was done in lavender. 









Then I went looking again and found this one. Do you think it's appropriate for a teen girl?









Whatever I decide on I'm going to make the scarf with the same pattern. If you have a different pattern that you've made for a girl that she loved, please share. I'm used to boys and every year I struggle with what to get/make for her. 

TIA


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

i think it will be grate , just make them in her favorite color and call them txting gloves.
insted of a hat you can make a head band :shrug: with or with out a big flower


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I hadn't thought of a head band, definitely something to look into. I love the idea of calling them texting gloves. Gotta make them sound cool.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Are you looking for crochet patterns? Those gloves/mitts look crocheted.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Cute gloves !! yup , headbands, gloves, how about a phone holder/case ?? I just bought a crochet one with a long cord to hang around my neck ....... Legwarmers are cool too ...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

My 14 yr old daughter just recently asked for 2 scarves and 2 sets of arm warmers. Sorta like your pattern here, but she wanted them almost to the elbow. 
Using her favorite color and a soft yarn would be a good idea. If she is a girly girl lacy/ruffly would be good. (my daughter!) Otherwise cables are always good, or just straight forward knitting. (or crochet)

When you get them done be sure to post pics!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, I need crochet patterns. My knitting skills are very limited although I prefer the feel of knitted items. 

She is very girly. I think I may be overthinking needing a pattern. I've made three different wrist warmers and I don't like any of them for her. Maybe for me.  I think I'm going to try to make warmers with a ruffle on the end and then do one of those twisty scarfs.

I'll post pics whenever I get finished with them. At this rate it may be November. LOL


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Don't underestimate hats for that age group. Apparently it's a fad to wear loosely fitting hats on the back of the head... you know, where they do nothing to actually keep the kid warm.  

Depending on your abilities, a loose shrug (read that as a small sweater that goes over the shoulders only) are also very popular these days among the 'tweens and early teens.

Those gloves are lovely!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm never going to get this started. I got to looking at knit patterns last night because I really need to practice and get better at knitting. And I would like to use a variegated yarn to make sure I get her favorite colors in there and they look better knitted in my opinion. So here is my new pattern for the scarf, click the pic to take you to the pattern page.
 
I can knit this, nothing fancy and no purling. 

But I have a question. I'd like to do a simple wrist warmer, probably just garter stitch, but I might be able to throw in some purls to get ribbing. I haven't decided on that part yet. I want it to have ruffles on the end towards her hand, but I'm not sure the best way to do that. Would I just do increases? I don't want to do thumb holes, I want it to end right at her wrist and have the ruffles come up on her hand. Does that make sense?

:help:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Look at the ruffle on these booties
Ravelry: No Sew Bootie-full Booties pattern by Aisling M Doonan
I made them (super easy) and loved the way they ruffled with the extra
stitches. It sounds hard, but when you actually do it, very easy. Just adding a few stitches as you cast off.

I think I saw a ruffled fingerless glove pattern somewhere on my computer. I will go look for it.


----------

